# Directions to RTE Studios in D4



## Mack

Hi All,

I hope someone can help me.  My mum has tickets for the Late Late Show tomorrow night.

She lives in north Dublin and is planning on taking the port tunnel then over the east link bridge, but not sure which direction to take after that.
Can someone give me directions please.

Also does anyone know if there is parking at RTE Studios for the audience?

Thanks

Mack


----------



## truthseeker

There is audience parking. Im sorry I cant help with directions from the Northside.


----------



## Mack

Thanks truthseeker, thats one worry out of the way for my mum.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

She will need to drive through Sandymount village rather than along the coast. If she can make her way to the Merrion Road, turning left on to this road and then right before St.Vincent's Hospital at Tesco's Merrion Centre. RTE is at the top of this road. She could always park, for a fee in St.Vincent's hospital or along the road at Elm Park golf club.


----------



## truthseeker

Mack said:


> Thanks truthseeker, thats one worry out of the way for my mum.


I think they reserve a certain amount of audience parking - it might be worth phoning RTE to ask about this, I was on a quiz show before (yes I am famous , and I was allowed bring 30 poople as studio audience and they all parked in RTE itself, the security fella just asks as you pull up what youre there for and you get directed accordingly. Im not sure how many spaces are available though, the Late Late would have a big audience - so maybe phone, or alternatively make sure she gets there early.


----------



## demoivre

Exit east link and proceed to roundabout, take third exit and drive down Sean Moore road, at end of road vere left onto Beach road and proceed until you come to Sandymount tower on left ,take next right *after* this tower ( which is about 100 yards past the tower)   and drive up  Sydney parade avenue, over the train tracks at Sydney parade station  follow the road around  to the right until the next traffic lights, turn left on to Merrion road and take the next right ( a few hundred yards along Merrion road) at Vincents Hospital on to Nutley lane, drive up to the top of this road past Elm park golf club which will be on the left and the RTE entrance is on your right just before the main Stillorgan road Nutley lane junction..........................this is part of the route I used to take driving from the airport  back to Wexford  years ago.


----------



## Guest120

After the East Link....

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=11443673260170714522,53.344921,-6.227445&saddr=R131%2FYork+Rd+%4053.344921,+-6.227445&daddr=53.314826,-6.222296&mra=mi&mrsp=1,0&sz=14&sll=53.307852,-6.202555&sspn=0.032874,0.079651&ie=UTF8&ll=53.325952,-6.202898&spn=0.03286,0.079651&t=h&z=14


----------



## Mack

Thanks for all the replies, they have been very helpful.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Mack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope someone can help me.  My mum has tickets for the Late Late Show tomorrow night.



Tear them up or give them away!


----------



## happycat

*sorry adding to thread, but looking to go to rte too*

hi guys

sorry i know this thead is kinda  finished, but i need to go to rte  on saturday night, got tickets to the afternoon show. we are staying in templebar. im sure a taxi will cost a fortune. can anyone recommend a luas or bus route that wont take to long. thanks


----------



## extopia

From the route planner on [broken link removed]

                                                                               	Option 1 - Route Details 









*01*Walk approximately 170  metres from Temple Bar to D'Olier Street, Junction Burgh Quay (Stop CH), Stop 334
*02*Take Bus ([broken link removed],[broken link removed],[broken link removed],[broken link removed]): *from* D'Olier Street, Junction Burgh Quay (Stop CH), Stop 334 *to* Stillorgan Road, Junction Nutley Lane, Stop 762


----------



## happycat

thanks a million for reply, hopefully i will locate it


----------

